# Wondering what could cause this



## retodd (Apr 19, 2009)

What could cause me to be able to get it up but not beable to finish. I mean it would take like an hour or longer and then the wife would give up. what causes this? It never used to be this way.


----------



## Hispetal (Apr 18, 2009)

It could be anxiety ... it could be that you're thinking of something else and not "into the moment" ... or, it could be a legitimate physical issue.

Had you been drinking? Sometimes alcohol (after age 40) can sneak up and play dirty tricks on you. Your libido may be "yep, ready....", but the affects of alcohol in the system can be a performance preventer.

I'd have it checked out by a doctor if it continues.


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

There are some other substances that can cause decreased libido. Check the side effects of any medications you may be taking or have just started or stopped recently. any diet changes..

I DO know that some anti-depressants can reduce libido. MY wife had to get her post partum depression "happy pills" prescription changed.. her libido has alway been a bit sub par, but some was better than none. for about 3 wks we fought all the time about why she didnt want sex. then she peeked at the side effects of her pills...

just something else to ponder.

drugs and alcohol can influence libido..

if all else fails.. have her play with your nipples or fetch up the "male G spot"

i hope this helps
mike


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

retodd said:


> What could cause me to be able to get it up but not beable to finish. I mean it would take like an hour or longer and then the wife would give up. what causes this? It never used to be this way.


3 questions:
How often do you have intercourse?
How often do you masturbate?
How fast do you cum while masturbating?


----------

